# Erweiterungen nach Cataclysm



## Besimond (15. Mai 2010)

Was könntet ihr euch für Erweiterungen nach Cata vorstellen und wie könnten sie heißen?


----------



## Arosk (15. Mai 2010)

Sehr unwahrscheinlich das noch etwas kommt, da die Engine von WoW langsam wirklich nur noch ausgelutscht ist. Ich Tippe eher darauf das nächstes Jahr Diablo III kommt und im Jahr darauf das neue MMO. Was dann mit WoW passiert... ka.


----------



## Almasor (15. Mai 2010)

Das wär schade.
Es hieß mal Blizzard wolle definitiv bis mindestens lvl 100 gehen, jetzt wo nur en Ansteieg von 5 lvl is, zweifel ich daran,
aber spricht für mindestens noch eine Erweiterung.
Smaragdgrüner Traum, Maelstrom, was unterirdisches oder ein neuer Kontinent wäre denkbar.


----------



## DatTaiki (15. Mai 2010)

Rofl ey wie du laberst hast du auch nur nen bisl drauf geachtet was sie alles in cata verbessern und zwar wirklich verbessern nur weil Blizz bei wotlk zu sehr auf dieses billige geheule eingegangen ist von wegen wir wollen dass und dass was sie dann doch alle shice fanden heulen nun alle rum dass was sie in Cata bringen wollen wird geil da ist nix von wegen auslutschen zu sehen bis jetzt..

btt:

es wird noch zu 99% *Der Smaragdgrüne Traum kommen und sicher auch noch andere alle sagen sie hörn auf aber die spieler zahlen steigen nur soviel dazu..

MFg: Taiki
*


----------



## Fröstler (15. Mai 2010)

Ich meine mal gehört zu haben (hier auf buffed als News), dass das nächste Addon (nach Cataclysm) irgendwas mit ner Rakete im Nethersturm zu tun hat mit der man zu nem Planeten von der Scherbenwelt aus fliegt und dort die Brennende Legion bekämpft mit Sargeras usw...(soll von lvl 90-100) angeblich gehen ^^

Aber 100% sicher bin ich mir da nicht... kann auch was anderes sein wie z.b. Smaraggrüne Traum...


----------



## Ameriê (15. Mai 2010)

Hat irgendjemand gerade die "Liste" zur Hand? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleina Jäga (15. Mai 2010)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Ich meine mal gehört zu haben (hier auf buffed als News), dass das nächste Addon (nach Cataclysm) irgendwas mit ner Rakete im Nethersturm zu tun hat mit der man zu nem Planeten von der Scherbenwelt aus fliegt und dort die Brennende Legion bekämpft mit Sargeras usw...(soll von lvl 90-100) angeblich gehen ^^
> 
> Aber 100% sicher bin ich mir da nicht... kann auch was anderes sein wie z.b. Smaraggrüne Traum...




Das mit der Rakete war nur ne Idee, was dazu kommen könnte und dann als eher unwarscheinlich eingestuft.


----------



## gixxo (15. Mai 2010)

hier die "Liste":
Draenor Set

Azuremyst Isle - 1 to 10
Bloodmyrk Isle - 10 to 20

Eversong Forest - 1 to 10
Quel'thalas - 10 to 20
Hellfire Peninsula - 58 to 62
Zangarmarsh - 60 to 64
Terokkar Forest - 61 to 65
The Deadlands - 63 to 67
Nagrand - 64 to 68
Blade's Edge Mountains - 66 to 70
Netherstorm - 67 to 70
Shadowmoon Valley - 69 to 70

Northrend Set

Borean Tundra - 67 to 70
Howling Fjord - 67 to 70
Dragonblight - 69 to 72
Grizzly Hills - 70 to 73
Crystalsong Forest - 72 to 75
Zul'drak - 73 to 76
Sholazar Basin - 75 to 79
Storm Peaks - 76 to 80
Icecrown Glacier - 78 to 80

Maelstrom Set

Gilneas - 77 to 80
Grim Batol - 78 to 81
Kul Tiras - 79 to 82
Kezan - 81 to 86
Tel Abim - 83 to 85
Zandalar - 84 to 87
Plunder Isle - 86 to 88
The Broken Isles - 87 to 90
The Maelstrom - 89 to 90

Plane Set

Pandaria - 1 to 10
Hiji - 10 to 20

Wolfenhold - 1 to 10
Xorothian Plains - 10 to 20

The Green Lands - 88 to 91
The Dying Paradise - 91 to 94
The Emerald Nightmare - 94 to 97
The Eye of Ysera - 97 to 100

Deephome - 88 to 91
Skywall - 91 to 94
The Abyssal Maw - 94 to 97
The Firelands - 97 to 100

Legion Set

K'aresh - 96 to 99
Argus Meadowlands - 97 to 100
Mac'Aree - 99 to 100
Maw of Oblivion - 100+
The Burning Citadel - 100+++

leider ist sie ja nur ein fake... <3 pandaren


----------



## Meeragus (15. Mai 2010)

es ist noch nich mal Catha da und es wird schon nach der nächsten Erweiterung gefragt *krank*


----------



## Tai Guy (15. Mai 2010)

Nach meinem Wissenstand sollen die Server bis mindestens mal 2020 laufen. und Blizz wäre natürlich nicht Blizz, wenn sie bis dahin nicht jeden Cent an sich zu reißen versuchen würde, den sie kriegen können. Also denke ich mal, das bis etwa 2018 hin und wieder neuer Stoff kommen wird. Nur neigt sich das ganze eben langsam zum Ende hin. 

Arthas bzw der Lich König, ein ehemaliger Scherge der Legion, wird besiegt sein, der dunkle Drachen Aspekt (keine Ahnung wie genau er heisst) wird in Cata vernichtet werden, und natürlich muss auch die Legion dran glauben, um den Frieden nicht nur auf Azeroth sondern in der ganzen Galaxis herzustellen. 

Mehr fällt mir so spontan nicht ein. Illidan ist ja bereits tot, wenn ich da jetzt nichts verwechsle. Vielleicht noch diese eine Nachtelfenkönigin, welche die Magie mißbraucht hat, was ja schlöießlich zum überfall der Legion und zur Spaltung der Nachtelfen geführt hat (Verdammt, ich muss nochmal alles durchzocken was es gibt. Das is ja schon weniger wie grobes Wissen). Alles Möglichkeiten, die kommen könnten. aber zu 100% kann man bis jetzt nichts sagen.


----------



## pieterich (15. Mai 2010)

hallo erstmal.
ist schon interressant das sich manche leute darüber gedanken machen, was kommt nach cata??

 HALLOOOO!!!

 die erweiterung ist noch nichtmal draussen!! sie kommt erst noch. und ob sie gute oder schlecht...abwarten. ich gehe mal davon das meisten sowieso schreien werden wie scheiße sie ist.
falls eine weitere erweiterung geben wird wird, erfahren wir das wie die letzten male ca.1 jahr vor erscheinen. genauso wie jetzt und vorher auch wird das spekuliert, gejammert oder was weis ich.
ich jedenfals freue mich auf cata. wenn es gut ist, super.wenn nicht.habe ich pech gehabt. gibt eh nur 2 möglichkeiten. spielen oder nicht spielen.fertig!


----------



## Kagaru (15. Mai 2010)

Tai schrieb:


> Nach meinem Wissenstand sollen die Server bis mindestens mal 2020 laufen. und Blizz wäre natürlich nicht Blizz, wenn sie bis dahin nicht jeden Cent an sich zu reißen versuchen würde, den sie kriegen können. Also denke ich mal, das bis etwa 2018 hin und wieder neuer Stoff kommen wird. Nur neigt sich das ganze eben langsam zum Ende hin.
> 
> Arthas bzw der Lich König, ein ehemaliger Scherge der Legion, wird besiegt sein, der dunkle Drachen Aspekt (keine Ahnung wie genau er heisst) wird in Cata vernichtet werden, und natürlich muss auch die Legion dran glauben, um den Frieden nicht nur auf Azeroth sondern in der ganzen Galaxis herzustellen.
> 
> Mehr fällt mir so spontan nicht ein. Illidan ist ja bereits tot, wenn ich da jetzt nichts verwechsle. Vielleicht noch diese eine Nachtelfenkönigin, welche die Magie mißbraucht hat, was ja schlöießlich zum überfall der Legion und zur Spaltung der Nachtelfen geführt hat (Verdammt, ich muss nochmal alles durchzocken was es gibt. Das is ja schon weniger wie grobes Wissen). Alles Möglichkeiten, die kommen könnten. aber zu 100% kann man bis jetzt nichts sagen.




Wieso muss der "dunkle Drachen Aspekt ;D >.< " mit Cata besiegt werden?
Vllt wird dieser sich auch mehr unter dne nagel reißen?
Und dies ist dann neuer stoff für eine weitere erweiterung ;D

schonmal daran gedacht jungs und mädels




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Deadwool (15. Mai 2010)

gixxo schrieb:


> leider ist sie ja nur ein fake... <3 pandaren


Da Cataclysm zumindest ein Teil vom Maelstrom Set beinhaltet, sollte eigentlich bewiesen sein dass die Liste eben kein Fake ist. Auf der anderen Seite muss man einem Projekt dass sich über so lange Zeit hinzieht auch zugestehen dass es sich auf Grund von späteren Erkenntnissen verändert.


----------



## morgn (15. Mai 2010)

...ich weiß nicht wieso in ihr world of wracraft so wenig vertrauen habt... die schöpfen immernoch unmengen an geld aus dem spiel (womöglich ist es das gewinnbringendste videospiel aller zeiten) wieso zur hölle sollte blizzard nach cataclysm daran denken die produktion von wow addons einzustellen... informiert euch mal richtig denn (!) die tatsache dass die levelgrenze nur um 5 lvl angehoben wurde begründet sich durch blizzards versuch das ende von world of warcraft (wahrscheinlich lvl 100) hinauszuzögern weil das spiel immernoch besser läuft als sie erwarteten. Ich denke der abschluss (lvl100) war für 2012 oder 13 geplant. cataclysm (80-90) - 2010 und die üblichen 2 jahre später das letzte addon (90-100)... aber wenn sie das lvlcap nur 5 statt 10 lvl pro addon anheben können sie nach catacylsm noch 3 addons rausbringen statt einem, was natürlich wieder ne menge geld in die kassen spült...


----------



## morgn (15. Mai 2010)

Deadwool schrieb:


> Da Cataclysm zumindest ein Teil vom Maelstrom Set beinhaltet, sollte eigentlich bewiesen sein dass die Liste eben kein Fake ist. Auf der anderen Seite muss man einem Projekt dass sich über so lange Zeit hinzieht auch zugestehen dass es sich auf Grund von späteren Erkenntnissen verändert.



die liste stammt definitiv aus dem hause blizzard und ist echt - auch wenn blizzard aus den oben genannten gründen seine pläne geändert haben mag, kann man dieser liste ne menge informationen entlocken, die sich, und da bin ich mir sicher, nicht als falsch herausstellen werden.... schließlich wurde die liste kurz nach dem erscheinen von BC veröffentlicht (zumindest ist sie mir damals das erste mal unter die augen gekommen^^) und obwohl ich damals auch an ein fake glaubte hat sich bisher alles bewahrheitet


----------



## Korgor (15. Mai 2010)

gixxo schrieb:


> hier die "Liste":
> 
> Draenor Set
> 
> ...


Fake?! So würde ich das nicht behaupten.
Die Liste wurde noch zu Classic Zeiten angefertigt...
Nun schau mal, was bisher alles stimmt!
BC passt. WotLK passt auch.


----------



## lord just (15. Mai 2010)

gixxo schrieb:


> leider ist sie ja nur ein fake... <3 pandaren


cataclysm hat ja dinge aus dem maelstrom und dem plane set drin und es werden ja sogar schon instanzen genannt, die jetzt auch kommen und zu denen es vorher keinerlei informationen gab. sollte die liste ein fake sein, dann hat sich blizzard vom fake leiten lassen und die neuen raids genau so benannt, wie sie auf der liste stehen.


es sprechen schon dinge dafür, dass die liste eben kein fake ist, da es einfach zu viele übereinstimmungen gibt. die angebliche quelle zur liste soll ja die making of dvd der wow classic collectors edition sein wo man für nen sehr kurzen augenblick auf ner clipchart eben diese liste sieht.


erweiterungen nach cataclysm könnte ich mir dann auch die sachen vorstellen die noch auf der liste stehen die da wären der smaragd grüne traum und die anderen welten der brennenden legion. auch würden die gerüchte über die neuen heldenklassen erzdruide und klingenmeister für solche erweiterungen sprechen.


----------



## Remboldt (15. Mai 2010)

Das mit der Rakete war doch nur Spekulation, als wenn die Ahnung haben was nach Cataclysm kommt.


----------



## nadel (15. Mai 2010)

boa was ich mir jetzt schon anstrengend vorstelle ist das kommplette lvln von 1-100 wie lange das dauern könnte


----------



## Deadwool (15. Mai 2010)

Korgor schrieb:


> Fake?! So würde ich das nicht behaupten.
> Die Liste wurde noch zu Classic Zeiten angefertigt...
> Nun schau mal, was bisher alles stimmt!
> BC passt. WotLK passt auch.


Auch The Deadlands - 63 to 67 gibts. Das ist die Knochwüste. Sie wurde lediglich mit den Wäldern von Terokkar zusammengelegt.


----------



## Dragilu (15. Mai 2010)

Meeragus schrieb:


> es ist noch nich mal Catha da und es wird schon nach der nächsten Erweiterung gefragt *krank*



/sign


----------



## Eyatrian (15. Mai 2010)

gixxo schrieb:


> hier die "Liste":
> Draenor Set
> 
> Azuremyst Isle - 1 to 10
> ...


----------



## Feltor (15. Mai 2010)

Eyatrian schrieb:


> gixxo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > hier die "Liste":
> ...


----------



## nizor (15. Mai 2010)

habe mal gelesen das blizz gesagt hat das wow ein endlosspiel werden soll.
das heist für mich das blizz solange das spiel erweitert bis es keine zahlenden kunden mehr gibt.


----------



## LouisVanGeest (15. Mai 2010)

naja wie mans sieht... für einen scherz wirklich ein krasser zufall..
was es allerdings bestätigen würde wäre das.....

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Maelstrom Set

Gilneas - 77 to 80
Grim Batol - 78 to 81
Kul Tiras - 79 to 82
Kezan - 81 to 86
Tel Abim - 83 to 85
Zandalar - 84 to 87
Plunder Isle - 86 to 88
The Broken Isles - 87 to 90
The Maelstrom - 89 to 90[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]cata geht nur bis 85 und nicht lvl 90 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]


----------



## Elnor (15. Mai 2010)

Nach Cata müsste Smaragdgrüne Traum kommen!


----------



## neferi (15. Mai 2010)

Das nächste Addon wird "Der Rausch der Zwerge" sein.
Die unglaublich böse Schankwirtin von Ironforge wird allen Zwergen ein Bier ausgeben, wodurch diese in einen Rausch verfallen und ganz Azeroth ins Chaos stürzen.


----------



## Jabaa (15. Mai 2010)

Also manche sind ja echt nicht ganz anwesend.

Die warcraft story ist nichtma annähernd am ende.
Wer sich genau damit beschäftigt weis das man da noch sehr sehr viel rausholen kann und die technik lässt sich wie sie es in cata tun ja auch verbessern.

Blizzard wird so schnell nicht aufhören zu produzieren immerhin ist es das erfolgreicheste spiel.


Zudem warum denken leute schon an nächste erweiterung.
Die jetztige ist nichtma da und da kann noch viel eingebaut werden so wie in classic.



*Mir fällt gerade ein das sie früher oder später genauso gut altes kommplet wegfallen lassen können und die lvl runer setzen aber naja^^*


----------



## Elnor (15. Mai 2010)

Wieso sollte Blizzard ein Millardenschweres Projekt einfach aufhören Addon zu entwickeln. Ich mein wie Jabaa schon sagte die Story lieg bei Blizz sie können immer und immer wieder was dazu machen. Es wird ihn egal sein wie die Story weitergeht hauptsache der Umsatz stimmt.


----------



## Mondokir (15. Mai 2010)

Wegen diesem 5 Lvl System bin ich auch nicht ganz zufrieden mit. Aber habe da einen Vorschlag. 
Es kennt doch sicher jeder man is lvl 80 bzw dann lvl 85 und dann dauert es immer so lange bis das nächste Addon rauskommt um weiterlvln zukönnen. Doch viele so wie ich wollen nicht so lange warten und wollen seinen Char vorranbringen. Daher mein Vorschlag: Blizzard sollte mit jedem kleinen Patch (sprich 4.1 - 4.2) ein spielbares lvl hinzufügen. Natürlich sollten sie dann einige Quests in der Hinterhand behalten. Aber darin sind sie ja so wie so spitze. 
Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Elnor (15. Mai 2010)

Hmm finde es besser parr Monate/Jahre auf ner Stufe zu bleiben denn es gibt wirklich viel zutun. Ob man nun Quests, Ruf oder Raids abfarmt jeden seins überlassen.


----------



## Jabaa (15. Mai 2010)

Ich denke das Blizzard Cata länger laufen lassen kann *omg...*

Sie dürfen nur net alles so abziehen wie in wotlk sondern mehr auf kleinigkeiten achten.
Gerade diese unbestimmten raids in classic fand ich cool. Teilweise sets die gar net nach standart gingen wie t1 und co.

Den es gibt in classic massen weise sets und nicht nur die in raids auch ausserhalb dazu die nicht set set teile die einfach styliuch und namentlich passen.


Sowas macht da sehr viel spaß *erinnert euch ans scharlachrote kloster set oder gladiator*

Oder ein schweres vorraid set wie t0 bis zu t0,5 alles cool.


----------



## Einfaltspinsel (15. Mai 2010)

erstmal cata abwarten ne?^^ 
ich finde es sollte auf jeden fall noch etwas mit der brennenden Legion kommen.
wo man dann kil'jaeden oder sogar Sargeras töten kann.


----------



## ink0gnito (15. Mai 2010)

Meine fresse sind wieder die "DIE LISTE IST ECHT!!11" opfer unterwegs?Der herausgeber der Liste hat selber (!) vor 1-2 Jahren bekannt gegeben das die Liste ein Fake sei.


----------



## Jabaa (15. Mai 2010)

Sargeras werden wir wohl wenn überhaupt am ende töten und warscheinlich mit hilfe von irgendwem den...

Sargeras hätte artas ohne mühen töten können.
Sogar Kil`jeaden war ja glaub mächtiger als der lichking wir konnten ihn ja nur wieder zurück in den nether schicken.

Ich schätze wir werden ihn wenn überhaupt nur töten indem wir hilfe kriegen oder er wird sich selbst zerstören wiel wir ihn bei etwas unterbrechen ^^.

Keine ahnung aber naja ma schauen.


----------



## Anato (15. Mai 2010)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Meine fresse sind wieder die "DIE LISTE IST ECHT!!11" opfer unterwegs?Der herausgeber der Liste hat selber (!) vor 1-2 Jahren bekannt gegeben das die Liste ein Fake sei.




Und? Du sagst selber vor 1-2jahren.. also ja auf jeden fall vor wotlk, und sie stimmt doch, bis auf einige Sachen die blizz sowieso ändert. Wie ebend zb. das da steht "-90" lvl, guckt euch die lsite mal genau an... laut dieser müsste man lvl gebiete die man gar nicht benötigt (max. lvl) mit einem addon rausbringen?! Sinnfrei, twinken 4win.
Aber ich denke mal wenn du dir die namen der zonen anguckst, kann man die annahme haben das es zwar nicht ganz genau so kommt, aber zumindest eine liste der Möglichkeiten, grob sortiert preisgibt.
Und Sargeras würd sicher nicht in der nächsten erweiterung kommen, das ist ja der oberbösewicht^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Sehr unwahrscheinlich das noch etwas kommt, da die Engine von WoW langsam wirklich nur noch ausgelutscht ist. Ich Tippe eher darauf das nächstes Jahr Diablo III kommt und im Jahr darauf das neue MMO. Was dann mit WoW passiert... ka.



Was ihr immer mit euere Grafik habt? Von mir aus kann BC und Nord end noch wie in wow Classic aussehen.


----------



## ink0gnito (15. Mai 2010)

Anato schrieb:


> Und? Du sagst selber vor 1-2jahren.. also ja auf jeden fall vor wotlk, und sie stimmt doch, bis auf einige Sachen die blizz sowieso ändert. Wie ebend zb. das da steht "-90" lvl, guckt euch die lsite mal genau an... laut dieser müsste man lvl gebiete die man gar nicht benötigt (max. lvl) mit einem addon rausbringen?! Sinnfrei, twinken 4win.
> Aber ich denke mal wenn du dir die namen der zonen anguckst, kann man die annahme haben das es zwar nicht ganz genau so kommt, aber zumindest eine liste der Möglichkeiten, grob sortiert preisgibt.
> Und Sargeras würd sicher nicht in der nächsten erweiterung kommen, das ist ja der oberbösewicht^^




Naja Wotlk ist mittlerweile 1 1/2 Jahre alt, also muss es nicht unbedingt vor Wotlk gesagt worden sein.Wenn ich nun genau zurück denke, war Wotlk zu 90% schon draussen.
Und ganz im ernst, wenn der Autor der Liste sagt, es sei ein Fake, dann solls Real sein?Also ich weiss nicht <:
Ein fall für Aiman Abdallah und das Galileo Mystery Team feat. SmS Guru!


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (15. Mai 2010)

DatTaiki schrieb:


> Rofl ey wie du laberst hast du auch nur nen bisl drauf geachtet was sie alles in cata verbessern und zwar wirklich verbessern nur weil Blizz bei wotlk zu sehr auf dieses billige geheule eingegangen ist von wegen wir wollen dass und dass was sie dann doch alle shice fanden heulen nun alle rum dass was sie in Cata bringen wollen wird geil da ist nix von wegen auslutschen zu sehen bis jetzt..
> 
> btt:
> 
> ...



So mal btw. Die Spielerzahlen haben schon lange aufghört zu steigen. ^^
Najo und das ist auch verständlich, denn ja WoW ist nicht nur langsam ausgelutscht, sondern es ist bei jedem Addon eh immer der gleiche ablauf. Najo und ausserdem haben sie in den letzten paar Jahren das meiste was WoW zu classic so intressant gemacht hat schon lange umgepatcht. 
Nun ist es nur noch ein stumpfes Marken, Punkte und der gleichen sammeln. 
Keine Liebe zu den Instanzen, HM einführen, welche eh total daneben sind etc. etc. 

Von daher kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen, dass nach Cata fertig ist.
Die meisten die ich kenne haben schon lange das Handtuch geschmissen und die aderen werden bei Erscheinung von Diablo III aufhören.

Tjo eigentlich schade, es war mal ein klasse Spiel.


----------



## Espe89 (15. Mai 2010)

Einfaltspinsel schrieb:


> Meine fresse sind wieder die "DIE LISTE IST ECHT!!11" opfer unterwegs?Der herausgeber der Liste hat selber (!) vor 1-2 Jahren bekannt gegeben das die Liste ein Fake sei.



Glaubt ihr das denn wirklich? Ich meine, Zufälle können passieren, okay. Aber wie hoch ist denn bitte die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür, dass sämtliche Namen der Umgebungen zu 95% zutreffen für die letzten 2,5 Addons? Mir ist die Liste das erste mal untergekommen, als BC in der Alpha stand und das ist doch schon ziemlich lange her. Und wie wir sehen stimmt bis zum 2. Addon wirklich fast alles und das 3. Addon wurde auch richtig hervorgerufen. Außerdem sagt Blizzard doch gerade jetzt, dass sie viel an der Spielmechanik ändern werden, sehr viel. Sie haben sich für einen Levelanstieg um nur 5 lvl doch nur deswegen dafür entschieden, da die Chars sonst zu viele Talente bekommen würden und das das Balancing sehr kompliziert gestalten würde (besonders für weiterführende Addons mit weiteren Levelanstiegen).
Ich denke schon, dass die Liste von Blizzard erstellt worden ist. Es bringt wirklich alles Sinn, wie es dort geschrieben steht. Davon abgesehen, wieso ist es so relevant, ob sie echt ist, oder nicht? Warten wir doch einfach ab, was kommen wird. Und alternativ: Lassen wir Cataclysm doch erstmal erscheinen, bevor wir hier von neuen Addons oder dem Aus von WoW reden :x


----------



## RaDon27 (15. Mai 2010)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Meine fresse sind wieder die "DIE LISTE IST ECHT!!11" opfer unterwegs?Der herausgeber der Liste hat selber (!) vor 1-2 Jahren bekannt gegeben das die Liste ein Fake sei.



Das war Grimar ausm inWoW-Forum. Das ganze hat er im Oktober 2007 gepostet. Man findet aber Themen, die vorher schon erstellt wurden. Grimar (10/2007) <-> Reinjin (09/2007). ER war der Ersteller der Liste also net. Somit konnte ers auch net faken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwann in 2004 wurde wohl auch mal das alte Classic-Beta-Forum gehakt. Da hat sich irgendjemand nen Spaß erlaubt und Irgendwelche Sachen mit Mod-Accounts gepostet. -> Bild

Das hab ich grad alles in 15 Minuten durch Google gefunden. Einfach mal selbst nachforschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DenniBoy16 (15. Mai 2010)

so wirds laufen
80-85 cataclysm
85-90 smaragdgrüner traum
90-100 sargerad und co
(einfache schätzung ... keine quellen vorhanden)

außerdem haben die schon gesagt das mit ner (auf cata folgenden) erweiterung ne neue heldenklasse (oder klasse) eingeführt werden soll
also folgen mindestens 1-2
ein auf den die lassen n story basierendes game mit offenem ende aufhören ... und das wo die sich daran ne goldene nase verdienen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Msglamsie (15. Mai 2010)

ich denke das es noch ein paar jahre gehen wird vielleicht werden sie mit nem folgenden addon nicht viel inhalt bringen sondern einfach mal die engine austauschen zumal was will mann erwarten Warcraft ist nunmal im comicstil gehalten und es würde erst recht kaputt gehen wenns man ändert


----------



## Elito (15. Mai 2010)

Almasor schrieb:


> Es hieß mal Blizzard wolle definitiv bis mindestens lvl 100 gehen, jetzt wo nur en Ansteieg von 5 lvl is, zweifel ich daran.



Blizzard hat gesagt, dass sie das Level-Limit ab Cataclysm nur noch um 5 erhöhen, damit sie mehr Freiraum nach oben haben für neue Erweiterungen und man nicht irgendwann auf Level 150 rumhängt.

Ganz einfache Kiste.


----------



## Shaila (15. Mai 2010)

Wieso wurde mein Post gelöscht ? Grund dafür?

Also, ich denke, dass wir uns nach Cataclysm auf den Smaragdgrünen Traum, oder aber den Maelstorm freuen dürfen. Ich bin mir sicher das es in eine dieser Richtungen gehen wird. Ich sehe im Moment keine Alternative. Für ein Legionaddon ist es noch z früh meiner Meinung nach, etwas anderes käme mir im Moment nicht in den Sinn.

Für am wahrscheinlichsten halte ich den "Emerald Dream". Wieso ? Wie wir alle wissen, wird Azeroth in Cataclysm beben, alles wird verändert, die Welt selbst stellt sich auf den Kopf. Vieles davon ist das Werk des Erdenaspektes selber: Deathwing. Viele Veränderungen sind aber auch auf andere Sachen zurückzuführen, so z.B. auf die Bemühungen der Spieler aus Azeroth wieder einen besseren Ort zu machen.

Der Smaragdgrüne Traum zeigt Azeroth in seiner ursprünglichen Form. So wie es am Anfang in der perfekten Form aussah. Es gab damals nur Kalimdor, eine riesige Landmasse. Als der Brunnen der Ewigkeit damals implodierte wurde der perfekte Kontinent auseinander gerissen. So entstanden die heutigen drei Kontinente.

Schon heute haben wir es stellenweise mit dem "Smaragdgrünen Alptraum" zu tun. Doch niemand weiss so recht, was genau mit diesem Alptraum gemeint ist. Auch in WOTLK haben wir in der Drachenöde damit zu tun. Ich denke die damalige Zerstörung war schon eine enorme Belastung für den Traum. Er wurde empfindlich "geschwächt".

Dazu kommt noch, dass es mittlerweile 3 tote Götter gibt, die normal nicht tot sein dürften. Und trotzdem mussten sie sterben um dem Untergang Azeroths zu entgehen. Der Grund, warum die Alten Götter überhaupt noch exestieren, ist der, dass sie mit Azeroth zusammenhängen. Die alten Götter brauchen Azeroth und Azeroth braucht die alten Götter, da sie beide zusammenhängen. Deswegen wurden sie damals von den Titanen nur eingesperrt und nicht getötet. Hätten sie die Götter getötet, gäbe es Azeroth nicht mehr.

Mittlerweile ist viel Zeit vergangen und wiebereits erwähnt sind mittlerweile 3 tot. Das kann NICHT spurlos an Azeroth vorbeigehen und auch nicht am Traum. All das äußert sich immer wieder, indem immer mehr "Hüter- und Wächterwesen" Azeroths in den Wahnsinn getrieben werden. Darunter auch die mächtigen Drachenaspekte, welche Azeroth beschützen sollten. Malygos wurde verrückt und starb, Ysera hat Probleme im Traum, Deathwing ist böse geworden (Durch die alten Götter) und bei dem bronzenen Drachenschwarm zeigen sich auch Probleme.

Ich denke der ewige Drachenschwarm, gegen den wir in den Höhlen der Zeit kämpfen, sind erschaffen worden von Nostormus, dem Anführer der Bronzenen. Denn auch dieser Aspekt verfällt almählich in den Wahnsinn. Auch er merkt das nichts mehr in Ordnung ist auf Azeroth und das man es womöglich nicht mehr retten kann. Deswegen versucht er in seiner Verzweiflung die Zeit zu ändern, welche er doch eigentlich behüten sollte. Der andere Teil versucht bei vernunft zu bleiben und so kommt es dazu, dass seine gute Seite mit seiner bösen Seite kämpft.

Deswegen sage ich: The Emerald Dream!


----------



## Kagaru (16. Mai 2010)

Vielleicht baut Blizz eine neue Engine ein , ja natürlich würde das eine menge arbeit bereiten und das game würde eher zu WoW2 werden ,
sofern die daten übernommen werden ist das denke mal machbar .

Dennoch ist WoW das erfolgreichste Spiel aller Zeiten und sie werden das Game solange es Geld einbringt nicht stoppen .

Ich denke das es nur 5 LvL zum Leveln gibt zum nächsten add on hat den grund , Damit neueinsteiger nicht immens lange brauchen bis zum maxlevel .

Desweiteren kann ich mir gut vorstellen das neue acc gebundene Gegenstände kommen werden mit + EP% effekte .

eigtl kann man nur eines sagen ... Abwarten und sich überraschen lassen ;D


----------



## Kuisito (16. Mai 2010)

Also ich denke auch das da noch was kommen wird, denn wie gesagt,
die Warcraft Story ist lange noch nicht bei ihrem Ende, und solange Blizz Profit bekommt,
wird es *weitere *Erweiterungen bestimmt geben.

Nur das Problem ist halt, das die Spieleranzahlen zurueck gehen...Das heisst weniger Einnahmen.

Aber naja, alles Spekulation, aber da kommt bestimmt noch was  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Obsurd (16. Mai 2010)

*Der Smaragdgrüne Traum kommt sicher noch raus ! *


----------



## DaScAn (16. Mai 2010)

Meeragus schrieb:


> es ist noch nich mal Catha da und es wird schon nach der nächsten Erweiterung gefragt *krank*



*zustimm*

Wartet es doch einfach mal ab -.-


----------



## Shaila (16. Mai 2010)

Kuisito schrieb:


> Also ich denke auch das da noch was kommen wird, denn wie gesagt,
> die Warcraft Story ist lange noch nicht bei ihrem Ende, und solange Blizz Profit bekommt,
> wird es *weitere *Erweiterungen bestimmt geben.
> 
> ...



Blizzard hat noch genügend Trümpfe in der hinterhand, man denke z.B. an den Kinofilm. Ich denke, wenn dieser rauskommt und er schafft es wirklich episch zu werden, werden die Spielerzahlen nochmal enorm anwachsen.


----------



## Kuisito (16. Mai 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Blizzard hat noch genügend Trümpfe in der hinterhand, man denke z.B. an den Kinofilm. Ich denke, wenn dieser rauskommt und er schafft es wirklich episch zu werden, werden die Spielerzahlen nochmal enorm anwachsen.




Ja, hast recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ultimo01 (16. Mai 2010)

OMG lasst doch erstmal Cata Kommen -_-


----------



## Kuisito (16. Mai 2010)

http://news.mmosite.com/content/2009-10-21/20091021174902000.shtml

hier ist nochmal ein artikel darueber, aber der ist jedoch auch ein bisschen aelter, und auf englisch


----------



## Noxiel (16. Mai 2010)

Unfug entfernt


----------



## Xondor (16. Mai 2010)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Meine fresse sind wieder die "DIE LISTE IST ECHT!!11" opfer unterwegs?Der herausgeber der Liste hat selber (!) vor 1-2 Jahren bekannt gegeben das die Liste ein Fake sei.



Nicht der Herausgeber, sondern EIN Spieler.
Und ich gebe jetzt bekannt, dass ich mich damals als Herausgeber der Liste ausgegeben habe, und ebendies gesagt habe.


----------



## Booma (16. Mai 2010)

Tai schrieb:


> Nach meinem Wissenstand sollen die Server bis mindestens mal 2020 laufen. und Blizz wäre natürlich nicht Blizz, wenn sie bis dahin nicht jeden Cent an sich zu reißen versuchen würde, den sie kriegen können. Also denke ich mal, das bis etwa 2018 hin und wieder neuer Stoff kommen wird. Nur neigt sich das ganze eben langsam zum Ende hin.
> 
> Arthas bzw der Lich König, ein ehemaliger Scherge der Legion, wird besiegt sein, der dunkle Drachen Aspekt (keine Ahnung wie genau er heisst) wird in Cata vernichtet werden, und natürlich muss auch die Legion dran glauben, um den Frieden nicht nur auf Azeroth sondern in der ganzen Galaxis herzustellen.
> 
> Mehr fällt mir so spontan nicht ein. Illidan ist ja bereits tot, wenn ich da jetzt nichts verwechsle. Vielleicht noch diese eine Nachtelfenkönigin, welche die Magie mißbraucht hat, was ja schlöießlich zum überfall der Legion und zur Spaltung der Nachtelfen geführt hat (Verdammt, ich muss nochmal alles durchzocken was es gibt. Das is ja schon weniger wie grobes Wissen). Alles Möglichkeiten, die kommen könnten. aber zu 100% kann man bis jetzt nichts sagen.



Tote Bösewichte sind aber kein Indiz dafür dass die Geschichte zuende geht!
Es können soviele neue Gegner kommen... Soviele neue Welten erforscht werden... Wir sind in einem Fantasy-Game!
Und jeder der sich nur von der Grafik blenden lässt ist definitiv im falschen Genre unterwegs!
Was nach Cata kommt weiß nur Blizzard aber ich gehe davon aus da kommt sicher noch einiges.

LG

Booma


----------



## Eneyos (16. Mai 2010)

Ich weiß nicht mehr genau welcher Blizzmitarbeiter es war ( höchstwahrscheinlich Ghostcrawler ) , der sagte. "Wir planen in den nächsten Jahren noch WEITERE ( also nicht nur eine ) Heldenklassen" also.. mit Cata kommen keine Heldenklassen wie wir sicher wissen.
Das führt mich nun zu der unglaublichen Annahme das noch weitere Addons kommen werden. Und wie einer meiner Vorposter schon richtig schrieb: Kinofilm inc.!!! Und ich bin mir zu 100% sicher das dieser Film Episch wird! WoW bedeutet Geld Geld Geld und nochmals Geld.. die werden die Kuh melken bis zum bitteren Ende. Ich mach mir keine sorgen das das neue Mysteriöse Blizz-mmorpg WoW auch nur im geringsten unatraktiv machen könnte Grafik hin oder her. eher werden die ne Andere Spielergemeine dann auch noch für sich beanspruchen können  =) Ich bin mir sicher das wir mindestens noch 6 Jahre WoW spielen können ( das ist meine Vermutung ). 



In diesem Sinne.. LG euer Eneyos =)


----------



## Druidna (16. Mai 2010)

Mal zur Sache mit Wow wird irgendwann von Blizzard gestoppt sag ich nur jein. Einerseits ist ein großer Teil der Wow Spieler Fans der Story und die wollen also als Endgegner eines Addons nicht irgend ein Monster das bis dato nicht existiert andererseits gibt es ja noch unglaublich viele Mögliche Addon Gegner. z.B Sargeras( ich mein nur ein Teil seines Körpers ging in SunWell kaputt und bei seiner macht ist er bestimmt in der Lage einen neuen Körper zu finden so hat ers ja auch schon mal mit Medivh gemacht. Andere Gegner wären Kil´Jaden Die 3 Elementarfürsten(ok 4 Ragnaros kommt ja in Cata wieder) die 7 übrigen Götter der 9 Götter(C´thun Yogg-Saron sind ja jetzt tod) Ysera ist ja im grünen Traum gefangen könnte also dort durchdrehen. Bolvar wäre möglich ich hoffe es jedoch nicht, 
oder der Anführer von irgend so einem Kultisten Clan etc. Wie ihr seht wenn man will kann man noch ganz schön viel aus Wow machen und ich werde mich freuen über jedes Addon. Außerdem könnte man sowas wie ne Endschlacht zwischen Alllianz und Horde machen ganz ganz am Ende von Wow wo alle Spieler auf einen Server kommen und so endet die Story dann(ich weiß das ist übertrieben aber wäre möglich). Zur Sache mit der Grafik Wasser und Lichteffekte sind jetzt sehr gut und Azeroth wird ja auch sehe detailliert gestalltet da es ja schließlich ganz neu gemacht wird, wenn sie jetzt noch die Texturen der Npcs und Spieler überarbeiten müssen sie nicht mal was am Comic Stil ändern und schon sind die meisten zufrieden.
Jetzt noch ne Vorhersage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 : Diablos Diener greifen Azeroth an und Space Marines verteidigen die Allianz während die Horde sich mit den Zergs verbünden. Das ganze heißt dann Diablos World of Starcraft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So naja erst mal Cata kommen lassen ne^^


----------



## Lenay (16. Mai 2010)

Was auch genial wäre so 'nen Warcraft meets Starcraft-Ding,sprich das wie in einem Interview auch schon angesprochen wurde, man eventuell später sogar auf andere Planeten reisen kann.Wenn es tatsächlich dann eine Fusion geben würde von WC und SC dann haetten 'se auf jeden Fall wieder richtig massig Stoff um die Sache noch ein par Jahre weiter auszuschlachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Exeel =) (16. Mai 2010)

da wird noch genug kommen z.b was is mit sargeras? hmm^^?
oder planet der eredar naja fast gleich ^^


----------



## Shaila (16. Mai 2010)

Lenay schrieb:


> Was auch genial wäre so 'nen Warcraft meets Starcraft-Ding,sprich das wie in einem Interview auch schon angesprochen wurde, man eventuell später sogar auf andere Planeten reisen kann.Wenn es tatsächlich dann eine Fusion geben würde von WC und SC dann haetten 'se auf jeden Fall wieder richtig massig Stoff um die Sache noch ein par Jahre weiter auszuschlachten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Scherbenwelt ? *hust*


----------



## PiGrimar (16. Mai 2010)

*Deephome 88-91
Skywall 91-94*

Kommt mit Cataclysm schon.


----------



## general_chang (16. Mai 2010)

Denke es wird so laufen:

- Cata 78-85 (Todesschwinge als Entgegner)
- Maelstrom 83-90 (Ashzara als Entgegner mit den restlichen Gebieten die fehlen)
- Smaragdgrüner Traum 88-95 (keine Ahnung wer da Entgegner ist)
- Brennende Legion 93-99 (Seragas als kompletter Entgegner)

Danach werden die Server weiter laufen und immer mehr zusammen gelegt werden. Denke mal das dann auch die Gebühren weg fallen und der Support weitgehend eingestellt wird. Das Spiel läuft dann so nebenbei weiter mit nen paar Servern bzw. wird vielleicht mit dem letzten Patch eigene Server freigeschaltet


----------



## Orgoron (16. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Sehr unwahrscheinlich das noch etwas kommt, da die Engine von WoW langsam wirklich nur noch ausgelutscht ist. Ich Tippe eher darauf das nächstes Jahr Diablo III kommt und im Jahr darauf das neue MMO. Was dann mit WoW passiert... ka.



WoW ist SOFTWARE wenn die wollen können die mit nem Addon ne komplett neue Engine reinpatchen.

Blizz ist so schlau das sie sich bewegen müssen und nicht die Spieler (WoW 2).

Wenn genug Leute spielen wirds WoW noch in tausend Jahren geben da kann man noch hunderte von Bossgegnern "erfinden"

Wenn WoW irgendwann mal endet dann ganz einfach weil das Genre irgenwann mal ausgelutscht ist.


----------



## Xeith (16. Mai 2010)

wer weis ob es noch eine Erweiterung erscheinen wird, Blizzard hat ja gesagt World of Warcraft wird es so lange geben, wie das Internet auch WoW4Ever


----------



## Damara (16. Mai 2010)

Kann mich zwar nicht mehr so genau erinnern aber gabs da nich noch diese 3 uralten Götter die stärker sind als Sargeras.
Ich glaub eher das Sargeras der vorletzte is und die 3 es irgendwie schaffen aus ihrem gefängnis der "Dämonenseele" aus zubrechen
und man die auch noch töten muss


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## general_chang (16. Mai 2010)

Damara schrieb:


> Kann mich zwar nicht mehr so genau erinnern aber gabs da nich noch diese 3 uralten Götter die stärker sind als Sargeras.
> Ich glaub eher das Sargeras der vorletzte is und die 3 es irgendwie schaffen aus ihrem gefängnis der "Dämonenseele" aus zubrechen
> und man die auch noch töten muss
> 
> ...



In der Dämonenseele sind keine alten Götter drinnen. Sie haben Todesschwinge angeleitet sie zu bauen. Darin Teile der Macht der 4 anderen Drachenaspekte drinnen. Sie wurde in einen der Romane von Rhonin (meine ich) vernichtet. Daraufhin bekamen die Drachenaspekte ihre voll Macht zurück und zwangen Todesschwinge in den Untergrund wo er jetzt wieder erwacht.


----------



## Nurmengard (16. Mai 2010)

Laut den Büchern sollen glaub 7 Addons kommen


----------



## Dokagero (16. Mai 2010)

nadel schrieb:


> boa was ich mir jetzt schon anstrengend vorstelle ist das kommplette lvln von 1-100 wie lange das dauern könnte



Wahrscheinlich genauso lange wie jetzt von 1 bis 80. Werden dann ja eh wieder die benötigten XP runterschrauben irgendwann, so wie sies zuerst von 1-60 gemacht haben und dann von 60-70


----------



## Skatestoned (5. Dezember 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Sehr unwahrscheinlich das noch etwas kommt, da die Engine von WoW langsam wirklich nur noch ausgelutscht ist. Ich Tippe eher darauf das nächstes Jahr Diablo III kommt und im Jahr darauf das neue MMO. Was dann mit WoW passiert... ka.



Lol das glaubst du doch selbst nicht warum sollte blizzard mit wow aufhören?

Die werden solange wow aufrechterhalten bis keiner mehr zahl...


----------



## sharas1 (5. Dezember 2010)

Quelle

Noch bevor die dritte World-of-WarCraft-Erweiterung Cataclysm erschienen ist, spricht Blizzard bereits über das nächste Kapitel in der Geschichte des MMO-Primus. Offenbar hat das Team sich bereits auf eine Richtung festgelegt, die es für "verdammt geil" hält.

"Was wir mit der nächsten Erweiterung versuchen, ist einfach verdammt geil", so John Lagrave, Senior Producer von World of WarCraft auf der Blizzcon gegenüber Game Informer.

"Wir haben jetzt eine zentrale Idee [für die nächste Erweiterung], die mich glücklich macht und die ich aufregend finde. Und auch alle anderen sind glücklich und finden sie aufregend."

"Wenn alle glücklich und aufgeregt sind, wissen wir, dass wir an etwas dran sind. Wir wissen noch nicht, ob dies schon das finale Ding ist, aber wir wissen, dass etwas Gutes auf uns zu kommt", erklärt er.

"Wird es Cataclysm toppen? Ich finde, es ist einfach ziemlich geil. Ich bin sehr hoffnungsvoll." 

---------------------------

Und da wird noch mehr als ein addon kommen....word...^^


----------



## sharas1 (5. Dezember 2010)

Quelle II

Blizzard plant schon vierte Erweiterung für WoW
26. Okt 2010 | Gepostet von Torsten Mastnak in Allgemein, News

Okt 26

Während wir noch sehnsüchtig auf den 7. Dezember und damit auf die Veröffentlichung des dritten Addons Cataclysm warten, hat Blizzard bereits Pläne für ein weiteres Addon in Petto. Wie John Lagrave, seines Zeichens Senior Producer von World of Warcraft, jetzt im Rahmen eines Interviews mit Gameinformer bestätigt hat, wird es definitiv ein viertes Addon geben. Man habe sogar bereits eine zentrale Idee für das nächste Erweiterugs-Pack gefunden, mit der er und seine Mitarbeiter derzeit sehr zufrieden seien. Die Idee für die nächste Erweiterung ist zwar noch nicht in Stein gemeißelt, aber alle bei Blizzard finden es “Pretty F&%ing Awesome!”.

Auch auf die Frage, wie viele Addons für World of Warcraft denn noch folgen würden, antwortete Lagrave: »Ich glaube, wir werden so lange Addons entwickeln, bis Mike Morhaine sagt, dass keine mehr benötigt werden.« Auch Chefdesigner Tom Chilton antwortete während der BlizzCon 2010 im SpeedyDragon-Interview auf die Frage, wie lange World of Warcraft noch laufe: »So lange die Leute WoW spielen, werden wir weitere Erweiterungen bringen. Ideen haben wir genug. Fest steht, dass wir die Community nicht lange auf die nächste Erweiterung warten lassen wollen. Zwischen dem letzten großen Content-Patch und Cataclysm liegt ein ganzes Jahr. Das ist zu viel. Und das wissen wir.«

Und das kann lange dauern, bei dem immer noch stark anhaltenden Erfolg von World of Warcraft. Selbst mittlerweile veraltete MMO-Urgesteine wie Everquest zählen mittlerweile 12 Erweiterungen. Für genügend Bösewichte und passende Hintergrundgeschichten sorgt ja der fleißige Story-Schreiber Chris Metzen, der auf der BlizzCon 2010 auch durchblicken ließ, dass die Entwickler zwar über den smaragdgrünen Traum nachgedacht haben, die Bedrohung aber durch die momentane Story-Entwicklung nicht so groß ist wie Todesschwinge und der Kataklysmus. Ein mögliches Szenario bleibt er aber trotzdem. Zudem kommentierte er auch die Frage eines Besuchers zu Sargeras (Anführer der Brennenden Legion), dass Kil’Jaeden und die Legion noch nicht geschlagen sind und wir sie sehr wahrscheinlich wieder sehen werden.

Über das Szenario der nächsten Erweiterung lässt sich also nur spekulieren. Aber wahrscheinlich werden wir auf der BlizzCon 2011 schon die Ankündigung der nächsten WoW-Erweiterung bekommen.

-------------------------

Nachschlag...^^


----------



## Hosenschisser (5. Dezember 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Sehr unwahrscheinlich das noch etwas kommt, da die Engine von WoW langsam wirklich nur noch ausgelutscht ist. Ich Tippe eher darauf das nächstes Jahr Diablo III kommt und im Jahr darauf das neue MMO. Was dann mit WoW passiert... ka.




Da Blizzard wirtschaftlich denkt, ist diese Vermutung sehr sehr unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Majive (5. Dezember 2010)

Vor einigen Tagen im Netz aufgetaucht.

http://www.computerbase.de/news/software/spiele/2010/dezember/grafik-zeigt-angeblich-blizzards-terminplan/


----------



## Rabaz (5. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe diese Liste aber so vor 5 Jahren zum ersten mal gesehen. Da habe ich auch noch drüber gelacht und die als reinen Unsinn abgetan. Zukunftsmusik, Wunschdenken, reine Spekulation, ja nee das kriegen die nicht hin, Unsinn, wie soll denn das gehen, passt ja alles garnicht, die Grafik machts nur noch 6 Monate bla bla usw. usw.

Lustigerweise sind aber in den letzten 4 Jahren zwei ganze Erweiterungen und damit so ungefähr die Hälfte dieser Liste GANZ GENAU SO eingetroffen und umgesetzt worden. Und mir fallen jetzt echt wenig Gründe ein, warum das nicht so weiter gehen sollte.


----------



## Manolar (5. Dezember 2010)

gixxo schrieb:


> leider ist sie ja nur ein fake... <3 pandaren



Die Liste kann kein Fake sein! Es gab sie schon vor wotlk und warscheinlich auch schon vor bc, die Zonen und Stufenbegrenzen stimmen ziemlich überein...also wie kann es gefaked sein?


----------



## Rabaz (5. Dezember 2010)

Manolar schrieb:


> Die Liste kann kein Fake sein! Es gab sie schon vor wotlk und warscheinlich auch schon vor bc, die Zonen und Stufenbegrenzen stimmen ziemlich überein...also wie kann es gefaked sein?



Du wirst Ironie nichtmal sehen, wenn du auf eine draufpinkelst ?^^

Aber naja oben sagte einer so sinngemäß, dass es ziemlich dämlich sei, sich jetzt schon Gedaken darüber zu machen, was nu nach dem kommenden schon wieder sein wird. Und ich finde da hatter recht.


----------



## Volusenus (5. Dezember 2010)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Aber naja oben sagte einer so sinngemäß, dass es ziemlich dämlich sei, sich jetzt schon Gedaken darüber zu machen, was nu nach dem kommenden schon wieder sein wird. Und ich finde da hatter recht.



Genau das! 

Keiner von uns weiß, ob er überhaupt den nächsten Tag überleben wird. 

Sich über PC-Spiele Gedanken zu machen, die vielleicht irgendwann einmal erscheinen, ist daher totaler Irrsinn - zumindest in meinen Augen.


----------



## Lothakus (5. Dezember 2010)

Blizzard entwickelt bereits ein neues MMO - die konkrete Ankündigung steht aber noch aus, ab diesem Zeitpunkt dauert es meist 2 Jahre bis ein Game bei Blizz erscheint. Wenn ein neues MMO kommt ist definitiv schluß mit WoW.

Die Frage ist nur: Will Blizzard Diablo drei schon als wow ersatz? wahrscheinlich nicht. Bleibt also abzuwarten was die Konkurrenz so abliefert. Man darf eins nicht vergessen: WoW ist vom Prinzip her schon 6 jahre alt, Grundlegend neue Mechaniken wird Blizz sich wohl für ein neues MMO aufheben um der Konkurrenz wieder was vorzulegen. Is halt die Frage wie lange das noch interessant is - war bei vielen MMO RPGs dass zum Schluss die intervalle zwischen den Addons immer kürzer wurden, aber den Leuten die Lust einfach verging - is trotz Addon halt immer noch ein "altes" Spiel.

Insofern wirds wohl noch ein Addon geben, obs mehr sind wird sich im laufe der Zeit zeigen, und stark davon abhänen ob andere Firmen gute MMOs produzieren

mfg


----------



## TheGui (5. Dezember 2010)

Lothakus schrieb:


> Wenn ein neues MMO kommt ist definitiv schluß mit WoW.


Hab selten so einen Scheiß gelesen >_>


----------



## sc00p (5. Dezember 2010)

Jo diese Grafik bestätigt, für mich, meine bisherigen Erwartungen, dass es noch 2 Wow Addons geben wird:

*http://pics.computer...3/1/9/3/7/1.jpg

Ich denke nach Cata wird der Smaragdgrüne Traum kommen (Lvl 85-90)
Und danach das finale Addon auf dem Heimatplaneten der brennenden Legion, Argus (lvl90-100)


*


----------



## Alpax (6. Dezember 2010)

ich sage:

85-90 .. smaragdgrüner traum
90-95 .. ??
95-100 Argus
100+ ... Weiterentwicklung durch Pfad der Titanen


----------



## Zero4one (6. Dezember 2010)

*edit by Ahra*

Manche Menschen haben eindeutig viel zu viel Freizeit oder im Leben nichts besonderes zu tun als zu Fantasieren. Zu classic Zeiten hats geheißen es sollen ins gesammt 6 Erweiterungen kommen wir haben schon mal 2 und die 3. geht morgen Live. Das mit dem Maximalen lvl von 100 stimmt auch ihr braucht nur 1 und 1 zusammen zählen. Cata max lvl 85 und es ist die 3. erweiterung, es bleiben 15 lvl bis 100 und es fehlen noch 3 erweiterung pro Erweiterung 5 lvl das heißt 3x5 = 15.


----------



## Tikume (6. Dezember 2010)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle mal einen Gang zurückschalten - zumal es keinen logischen Grund gibt irgendwann keine Erweiterungen mehr zu bringen wenn das Spiel noch Erfolg hat.

Ultima Online kommt auf 10 Erweiterungen (die letzte kam erst diesen Herbst).
Everquest hat bisher 17 Addons geschafft.


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (6. Dezember 2010)

Lothakus schrieb:


> Wenn ein neues MMO kommt ist definitiv schluß mit WoW.



Muss nicht sein! Es gab viele Spiele wo gesagt wurde "Wenn die kommen dann wird WoW keine Spieler mehr haben" und was war? Ja, ok is dann nen Spiel von Blizz und die sind echt gut da drinn. Aber muss ja nicht heissen das dann plötzlich alle dahin wechseln.


----------



## sc00p (6. Dezember 2010)

Zero4one schrieb:


> Ja ist nun mal so!
> 
> 
> Ich mein vor ca. ein zwei Monaten war hier im Buffed Forum auch ein Thread wo herum geflamet worden ist das Cata in der Beta vL zu leicht ist und das es scheisse ist.
> ...




Cata war in der Beta nie zu leicht Oo

Ganz im Gegenteil.. Anfangs konnte man im Schattenhochland nichtmal questen weil die Mobs einfach zu stark waren.. kA ob das immernoch so ist ^^


----------



## Soramac (6. Dezember 2010)

Meeragus schrieb:


> es ist noch nich mal Catha da und es wird schon nach der nächsten Erweiterung gefragt *krank*



Nunja, wenn das die Entwickler sagen würden von Blizzard, dann kannste aber lange warten auf eine neue Erweiterung.


----------



## Dagonzo (6. Dezember 2010)

Lothakus schrieb:


> Blizzard entwickelt bereits ein neues MMO - die konkrete Ankündigung steht aber noch aus, ab diesem Zeitpunkt dauert es meist 2 Jahre bis ein Game bei Blizz erscheint. Wenn ein neues MMO kommt ist definitiv schluß mit WoW.


So muss es aber nicht sein. Blizzard sagte ja selber das sie erst 2012 das nächste MMO vorstellen werden, wo sie jetzt schon kräftig dabei sind. Das Spiel hat aber mit den bisherigen Universen nichts zu tun. Also nichts mit WoW, SC, oder Diablo. Das MMO könnte also eine gänzlich andere Interessensgruppe ansprechen. Es gibt durchaus genug Luft für zwei gute MMO´s von Blizzard, wenn diese völlig unterschiedlich sind. Und selbst wenn WoW im Laufe der nächsten 3 Jahre vielleicht die Hälfte aller Spieler verlieren sollte, was ich allerdings nicht glaube, schon allein wegen der verrückten Asiaten, würde es sich immer noch lohnen es weiter zu entwickeln. Streicht man halt ein paar Server weg und gut ist.


----------



## Issaac91 (6. Dezember 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Nunja, wenn das die Entwickler sagen würden von Blizzard, dann kannste aber lange warten auf eine neue Erweiterung.




Wieso Krank? Es gibt eben Leute die sich drüber Gedanken machen. 
Find ich vollkommen OK.


----------



## lord just (6. Dezember 2010)

sc00p schrieb:


> Cata war in der Beta nie zu leicht Oo
> 
> Ganz im Gegenteil.. Anfangs konnte man im Schattenhochland nichtmal questen weil die Mobs einfach zu stark waren.. kA ob das immernoch so ist ^^



das stimmt nicht ganz. nicht die gegner waren zu stark sondenr das equip der spieler zu schlecht weil im letzten levelgebiet alle items fehlten und man dann mit equip für lvl 81-82 in nem gebiet für lvl84-85 gegangen ist. nachdem der loot nachgereicht wurde bzw. die leute sich über die niedrigeren instanzen ausgerüstet haben ging es dann auch wieder ohne probleme.

einzig die gruppenquests sind noch recht schwer und sollten auch als gruppe gemacht werden und da schadet es auch nicht mal ne 2er quest mit 3 leuten zu machen.


----------



## WotanGOP (6. Dezember 2010)

Wenn man mal genau darüber nachdenkt, kann man eigentlich nur zu dem Ergebnis kommen, daß WoW so schnell nicht vorbei sein wird.

Mit Cataclysm wurde z.B. die oft geschmähte Grafikengine deutlich überarbeitet. Das merkt man auch daran, daß WoW inzwischen DirectX 11 fähig geworden ist, nachdem es bisher mit DirectX9 spürbar hinterherhinkte. Nun stellt sich die Frage: Betreibt man so viel Aufwand für ein 5 Jahre altes Spiel, wenn man vorhat, es bald auslaufen zu lassen?

Dann wurde nun die ganze Spielwelt überarbeitet und geändert. Wahrscheinlich saßen die Entwickler zum WotLK-Release schon am neuen Addon. Soetwas macht man ja nicht mal eben in einem Jahr.
Auch hier die Frage: Betreibt man so viel Aufwand für ein 5 Jahre altes Spiel, wenn man vorhat, es bald auslaufen zu lassen?

Weiterhin hat WoW 12 Millionen Spieler. Die Zahlen sind zuletzt zwar nicht mehr so schnell gestiegen, wie früher, aber sie sind immernoch gestiegen. Mit den ganzen Änderungen auch an den alten Gebieten will Blizzard das Spiel nun für Einsteiger deutlich interessanter machen, damit die Zahlen wieder steigen. Es gab da ja im LAufe dieses Jahres mal so eine Studie, daß 90% der Leute vor Level 10 schon wieder aufhören. Die komplette Überarbeitung aller Gebiete ist also ein Schritt in die Zukunft, um noch mehr Menschen mit WoW zu fesseln. Und die Zukunft ist eine eher langfristige Sache.

Und schließlich ist es doch völlig egal, wie viele andere neue Spiele Blizzard produziert. Solange WoW unterm Strich Gewinn verursacht, wird es weiterlaufen. Das neue MMO von Blizzard wird sicherlich etwas ganz anderes werden. Vielleicht wird es irgendetwas mit Weltall, Raumschiffen, usw. (nur ein Beispiel). Und das ist nicht für jeden etwas. Sicherlich gibt es einige, die Warcraft und Starcraft gleichermaßen toll finden. Aber es gibt auch genug, die da das eine dem anderen eindeutig vorziehen. Und so werden keineswegs alle WoW Spieler auf einmal das MMO wechseln. Ansonsten gilt dann aber vielleicht "Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft". Man stelle sich vor, das neue MMO wird ebenso erfolgreich, wie WoW und beide Teams wetteifern dann, wer bei der jährlichen internen Weihnachtsfeier von Blizzard den Pokal "MMO des Jahres" bekommt. Dann würde WoW, und somit alle Spieler, davon profitieren. Und ein Abschaltend er WoW-Server wäre weiterhin undenkbar.

Ansonsten gibt es immernoch viele Möglichkeiten, wie das Spiel weitergehen kann. Der Mahlstrom sollte laut "der Liste" ja Erweiterung Nummer 3 sein und für die Level 80-90. Nun, eventuell hat Blizzard sich inzwischen absichtlich ganz von der Liste abgewandt. Wahrscheinlich auch, weil sie schon so alt ist, wie WoW selbst. Ich denke, sie war echt. Aber Blizzard paßt sich nun dem Lauf der Dinge etwas an und hält nicht stur an etwas fest, was nicht mehr zeitgemäß ist. Denn die komplette Überarbeitung aller Gebiete war ja überfällig und nötig. Und so macht eine Abkehr von der Liste Sinn. Nur konnte das ja so damals, als sie geschrieben wurde, keiner ahnen. Allerdings haben wir den Mahlstrom nun schon angeschnitten. Vashir ist ja doch schon nah dran. Ich denke nicht, daß das dann nochmal aufgegriffen wird.
Als nächstes hätte dann der smaragdgrüne Traum kommen sollen/können. Nun, wie soll das aussehen? Der Traum zeigt den Urkontinent mit einer Fläche mehrmals so groß, wie die gesamte heutige Landmasse von Azeroth. Was wird dann mit der aktuellen Welt? Was will man da machen, es gibt ja zu der Zeit nur Trolle, Nachtelfen und irgendwo Tauren. Was wird mit den anderen Rassen? Ist dann alles in grün gehalten? In dieser Erweiterung würde sehr viel potential stecken. Und es wäre schon irgendwie schade, wenn der Traum nie ins Spiel käme.
Für wahrscheinlicher halte ich vorher aber einen Krieg der Allianz gegen die Horde. Mit WotLK fing das ja schon an und jetzt wird es fortgesetzt. Irgendwann knallt es da richtig und dann kommt es eben zum Krieg. Dann kommen keine Elementare nach Ogrimmar oder Sturmwind, sondern Orcs oder Menschen. Für Instanzen gibt es da sehr viel Spielraum, bis hin am Ende die Hauptstadt des jeweiligen Gegners zu raiden. Ich fänd das interessant. Und vielleicht wird dadurch die Welt ja so sehr zerstört, daß sich die Überlebenden dann nach Friedensschluß in den smaragdgrünen Traum begeben, weil da die Welt noch in Ordnung ist.
Eine weitere Option wäre ein Addon, wo man mit den alten Göttern endgültig aufräumt. Zwei haben wir, naja was haben wir eigentlich? Wir haben sie besiegt, aber tot sind sie sicherlich nicht. Und wieviel sollte es geben? Die Zahlen schwanken. Manche behaupten, die Zahl wäre unbekannt. Andere reden von drei, wiederum andere von fünf. Sie könnten auf jeden Fall genug Inhalt für ein Addon liefern.
Nunja und am Ende ist da immernoch irgendwo Sargeras, der Urheber allen Übels, der als absoluter Endgegner von WoW herhalten wird. Alles Übel, mit Ausnahme der alten Götter, haben wir ihm zu verdanken. Er hat die brennende Legion geschaffen und mit ihr Kil'Jaeden. Kil'Jaeden hat Illdian quasi erschaffen. Kil'Jaeden hat die Orcs einst böse gemacht und somit die Horde geboren. Später wurde aus dem ehemaligen Ober-Orc Ner'zhul der Lichkönig, dem wir die Geißel zu verdanken haben. Und auch Todesschwinge wurde durch die brennende Legion verdorben, einst, im Krieg der Urtume. Und so ist er eben der Grundstein von allem, was wir bisher so bekämpft haben und wird im allerletzten Addon irgendwann mal der Endboss sein. Aber bis dahin vergeht noch einiges an Zeit, denn es gibt sicherlich noch viel mehr, was die Entwickler sich einfallen lassen könnten.
Vielleicht reparieren die Titanen ja irgendwann Draenor und wir alle bekommen den Auftrag, diese Welt wieder zu besiedeln und Schritt für Schritt wieder aufzubauen, um den Draenei und den Orcs ihre Heimat wieder zu geben. Wer weiß...


----------



## Ahramanyu (6. Dezember 2010)

Es wurden Beiträge entfernt. Bleibt friedlich.


----------



## Qwalle (6. Dezember 2010)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Wenn man mal genau darüber nachdenkt, kann man eigentlich nur zu dem Ergebnis kommen, daß WoW so schnell nicht vorbei sein wird.
> 
> Mit Cataclysm wurde z.B. die oft geschmähte Grafikengine deutlich überarbeitet. Das merkt man auch daran, daß WoW inzwischen DirectX 11 fähig geworden ist, nachdem es bisher mit DirectX9 spürbar hinterherhinkte. Nun stellt sich die Frage: Betreibt man so viel Aufwand für ein 5 Jahre altes Spiel, wenn man vorhat, es bald auslaufen zu lassen?
> 
> ...



Nominiert für den besten Beitrag in diesem Thread.


Aber erst einmal heute Nacht abwarten


----------



## Kotnik (6. Dezember 2010)

Ich finde es etwas wenig stichhaltig, Aussagen von Blizzard als Grundlage zu nehmen, die aus Classic-Zeiten stammen. "Es wird 6 Addons geben" war halt so ne Aussage. Joah, welchen Wert hat sie heute? Keinen! Damals wussten sie doch noch nichtmal, dass Xpansion Nr.3 nur 5 Level umfasst, zB.

ODer noch eine Aussage von früher, um zu zeigen, wie sehr sich Blizzard an ihre eigenen Aussagen hält:
"Fraktionenwechsel / Rassenwechsel wird NIEMALS möglich sein, NIEMALS"
Blaue Aussage. Und was ist jetzt? GEnau.

Blizzard hält sich an Konrad Adenauer: "Was interessiert mich mein GEschwätz von gestern?"
Würde sich jemand mal die Mühe machen, alle Aussagen von Blizz zu sammeln, die mittlerweile obsolet sind, käme wohl eine lange Liste raus.
Und wisst ihr was? Das is auch ihr gutes Recht. Das SPiel ist im Fluss, verändert sich und man muss flexibel bleiben. Deswegen sind Aussagen wie "Es wird 6 Addons geben" oder die altgediente angeliche Level- und Gebieteliste einfach nur eins, nämlich wertlos. Selbst wenn die Liste irgendwann mal den damaligen Planungsstand von Blizzard gespiegelt hat, jetzt tut sie es nicht mehr. Ich bin mir sicher, dass auch die Releaseliste, die vor kurzem heruaskam, eine MOmentaufnahme ist, so sie echt ist. Aussagewert in wenigen MOnaten? Gleich null.

Hört halt bitte auf, Aussagen auszugraben, die schon längst von der REalität überholt wurden.


----------



## Gnorfal (6. Dezember 2010)

Besimond schrieb:


> Was könntet ihr euch für Erweiterungen nach Cata vorstellen und wie könnten sie heißen?



- World of Warcraft - Tsunami (1.te nach Cata)
- World of Warcraft - BLizzard (2.te nach Cata)
- World of Warcraft - New Worlds (3.te nach Cata)
- World of Warcraft - Lords of Ownage (4.te nach Cata)
- World of Warcraft - Need more Money (5.te nach Cata)
...
to be endlos continued...


----------



## Loina (6. Dezember 2010)

kla ist es gut das sich die leute gedanke machen,aber wenn ich mir das so durchlese.
Kommt doch fast nur negative scheisse bei herum.

Da heisst es nicht borr ich hoffe wow bleibt noch lange erhalten,nein ganz im gegenteil
hier wird geschrieben wow bringt noch 1-2 addons raus dann ist schluss,wow bringt ein neues game raus dann werden die server dicht gemacht.
ich kann die liste noch länger machen!!!!

-wow ist veraltet,da kommt ein neues game und alle werden es spielen
- wow geht bis lev 100 darnach ist schluss
- wow ist bis dato nur geplant dann ist ende

versteh die leute hier nicht,ihr spielt eurer game eurer lieblingspiel,eurer hobby
da würd ich doch den deibel tun und das spiel,in den dreck ziehn
ich glaub ihr erwartet es förmlich das wow sich den ende neigt oder???

aber nüx da,schaut mal auf die spielerzahlen und nun denkt mal nach^^


wow wird sicherlich noch jahre jahre jahre geben es entwickelt sich immer weiter vergessen???? 
immer bessere grafik,es kommt immer was neues also komm mir nüx mit veraltet 
wow ist das non plus ultra,sicherlich gibt es spiele mit besseren grafik und???? trotzdem können sie einenn nix bieten weil der rest scheisse ist.

denkt mal rüber nach 
es ist euer game


----------



## general_chang (1. Januar 2011)

In der aktuellen Gamestar steht unten auf der Seite das angeblich angekündigt ist das Draenor und Nordend im nächsten Add On überarbeitet werden. Hab ich gar nix von gehört. Bin ich ja mal gespannt ob es so kommen wird und wie das gemacht werden könnte... Und in wie weit sich das lohnen würde, da bestimmt nicht viele Spieler in dem Berreich hängen würden (vielleicht neue Heldenrassen?)

Gibts da auch was offzielles zu??


----------



## Unwissender77 (1. Januar 2011)

Das ist aus nem Interview vom Cata-Release-Tag. Aber es wurde nur angedeutet:


> "On the other hand we have this weird story now where you almost go back in time when you hit the Burning Crusade and Lich King content. We're going to have to do something to bring that up to speed."
> The designer explained: "You're hearing all about Deathwing and all the destruction and then you leave Azeroth and go to Outland and they're talking about Illidin. That's a little bit of a non-sequitur, particularly for new players.
> "We need to make that whole story a little smoother,"


im gleichen Interview:


> "I think the next expansion will be something more like a new continent approach. More like the Burning Crusade or Nothrend, where we send players somewhere new that they haven't seen before,"


Quelle --- Buffed-News

Das widerspricht sich also etwas, es wird also wohl eher neue Gebiete geben und Nordend und Draenor werden wohl nicht im gleichen Maße wie Azeroth überarbeitet (das lese ich zumindetsens hinaus)


----------



## Ulthras (1. Januar 2011)

Ich würd ja mal vermuten, was auf Buffed noch vor der Bekanntgabe von WotlK spekuliert wurde, als überlegt wurde, wie das nächste AddOn nach BC aussheen könnte: 
Es gab die idee, dass das komplette Südmeer als AddOn eingebaut werden kann.. Da soll sich, soweit ich mich an den beitrag von buffed erinnere, ja die Hauptstadt des Dampfdruckkartells befinden. Außerdem gibt es auch noch die Story um Azshara (Königin der Naga), die in dieses Gebiet passen würde, und die um das Grabmal von Sargeras (siehe WC3-TFT). 
Was mein Vorredner hier angedeutet hat, halte ich insofern für möglich, dass die Scherbenwelt storytechnisch zwar überarbeitet wird, wie Nordend, aber auf dem gleichen Level (58-80) bleibt, was ja ebenfalls mit dem neuen AddON passieren könnte, sodass man auch wieder ne gute Story-Line hätte (1-85 Deathwing, 85+ Südmeerstory).
Nach dem Südmeer-AddOn bleibt immer noch genug Content in Form von dem Smaragdgrünen Traum, und Argus, um bis 100 zu kommen. Dann schreiben wir 2020 und die WoW-Server werden heruntergefahren^^ 
Um das Spiel bis dahin wirklich am Leben zu erhalten, kann bis dahin ja mit einem der AddOns auch ein Grafikupdate reingeschoben werden, was die Qualität der Objekte (wie die der immer noch scheiße aussehennden im Un'Goro Krater) und die der Texturen mal zumindest auf den Stand von vor 2 Jahren beim Release des Grafikupdates gibt.
Ich find meine Ideen gut ^^


----------



## general_chang (2. Januar 2011)

Ja die Stadt Undermine ist ja die Hauptstadt des Dampfdruckkartells (wenn nicht sogar die wirkliche Haupstadt der Goblins). Ein Südmeer wäre ein wirklich klasse Set. Ashzara als Hauptgegner, sowie vielleicht Gul'Dan in irgendeiner Form. Allerdings muss man die Frage stellen. Bleibt genug Platz für ein Add On (Flächenmäßig) Vash'Ir war ja ganz nett, aber mehr sone Gebiete die unter Wasser spielen. Ich weiß nicht so Recht.

Der Smaragdgrüne Traum bietet ja ne Menge Fläche, aber die Frage ist ja was für ein Content da sich anbietet, nachdem dort ja relativ Frieden herrscht inzwischen (Der Krieg gegen den Alptraum ist ja nach zu lesen im Buch Sturmgrimm und scheint ja im Content verankert zu sein. Immerhin führt man ja den ehemaligen Erzdruiden der Nachtelfen als Gefagenen ab und kämpft in Teldrassil noch mal gegen diesen Alptraum-Baum)

Argus bzw. andere Gebiete der Brennenden Legion scheinen ein feines Finale zu bieten. Aber soweit sind wir wahrscheinlich noch nicht das es Seragas an den Kragen geht.Denke mal das sollte wirklich im Add On für Level 99 sein.

Vielleicht gibt es ja eine Überraschung mit einen neuen Kontinent auf Azeroth oder Draenor. Mal schauen. Hoffe mal das Blizzard dieses Jahr noch die Katze aus dem Sack lässt :-)


----------



## Braamséry (2. Januar 2011)

Die Liste besagt (Und sie hatte bisher Recht), dass nach Cata der Smaragdgrüne Traum kommt und dannach ein Teil mit der Burning Legion.
Das einzige wobei sie nicht recht hatte ist das Level des neuen Add-Ons. 

Dass sie dabei abweichen konnt man aber ja net ahnen.
Und deshalb wird es so kommen wie beschrieben. Einfach, weil die Liste nach vielen Jahren ohne Bekanntmachung mit Nordend und Cata recht hatte.


----------



## Thor Hammerwerfer (2. Januar 2011)

Bestätigt sind 2 weitere Addons. Eines 2012 und das Folgende dann ende 2013. Das neue MMO Blizzards von dem nur der wohl interne Arbeitsname "Titan" bekannt ist wird aber WoW nicht vom Thron verdrängen. Blizzard wird kaum Wettbewerb gegen sich selbst führen wollen...


----------



## Thuum (2. Januar 2011)

Thor schrieb:


> Bestätigt sind 2 weitere Addons. Eines 2012 und das Folgende dann ende 2013. Das neue MMO Blizzards von dem nur der wohl interne Arbeitsname "Titan" bekannt ist wird aber WoW nicht vom Thron verdrängen. Blizzard wird kaum Wettbewerb gegen sich selbst führen wollen...



Zeig mir mal bitte die Quelle, wo Blizzard bestätigt hat, das noch 2 Addons kommen.


----------



## Braamséry (2. Januar 2011)

Thuum schrieb:


> Zeig mir mal bitte die Quelle, wo Blizzard bestätigt hat, das noch 2 Addons kommen.



1. Es gibt die Liste.
Diese sagt ab Cata noch 2 Add-Ons. Die sind soweit halt bekannt, wenn man so will.
Diese Liste gibt es schon ewig, ich meine auch seit Classic oder sonst Anfang BC. Und dann Cata vorauszusagen bedeutet eig nur, dass die Liste stimmen wird.

2. Warum nicht?
WoW wird auchnoch in jahren rentabel sein. Und solang es rentabel ist, werden Add-Ons kommen um Geld damit zu machen.


----------



## Thor Hammerwerfer (2. Januar 2011)

Thuum schrieb:


> Zeig mir mal bitte die Quelle, wo Blizzard bestätigt hat, das noch 2 Addons kommen.



http://board.raidrush.ws/showthread.php?t=758397 Das ist der Text auf Deutsch.

Die tatsächliche Quelle von der das angesprochene Interview stammt ist: http://www.destructoid.com/
Das Video zum Interview darfst du dort selbst suchen.

Viel Spass damit.


----------



## Stormspring (2. Januar 2011)

World of Warcraft ist ja imho bislang das erfolgreichste MMORPG, das wäre ja sehr merkwürdig, wenn da schon jetzt keine Addons mehr kommen würden. 10 Jahre kann das ja wohl mindestens laufen! Und ich hab auch erst im September angefangen zu spielen, ich hab also definitiv Bedarf 

Dieses Titans-Projekt interessiert mich bislang nicht so, ich hätte lieber eine "World of Starcraft".


----------



## kaepteniglo (2. Januar 2011)

Keiner weiß aktuell, was "Titan" wirklich sein wird.

Nur soviel weiß man: Es ist keine der "alten" Marken.


----------



## general_chang (2. Januar 2011)

Es ist auch im Prinzip gar nix über das Titan Projekt bekannt. Also ist nach Blizzard Logik vor 2014 eh nicht damit zu rechnen. Wenn WOW Add On 4 Ende 2012 kommt, könnte WOW Add On 5 Ende 2014 kommen. Vom Levelfluß könnte ich mir Add On 4 von 85-95 vorstellen (wegen evtl. neuen Kontinent. vielleicht Südmeer) und Add On 5 dann 95-100. (kampf auf Argus oder einer anderen Welt der Brennenden Legion) Damit könnte das Spiel denn beendet sein. 

Erst dann (2014) könnte es eine direkte Konkurenz sein. Wobei man eh erst sehen muss was Titan wirklich ist. Dachte immer es wäre ein Konsolen MMORPG. Man muss ja auch abwarten wie sich die Spieler zahlen entwickeln. Wer hätte 2000 gedacht das Echtzeit Strategie quasi Tod ist. Wer hätte 1995 gedacht wie sich Simulationen und Adventures entwickeln. Allen Genres unterlaufen Schwankungen mit Ausnahme der Ego Shooter. Also wird es auch irgendwann die MMORPGS treffen


----------



## White_Sky (2. Januar 2011)

Wieso sagt jeder, dass Argus der Stützpunkt der Legion sein soll? Hat sich wohl jemand erfunden wie sie Geschichte, dass der Aschenbringer aus einem Naarusplitter besteht oder dass Nachtelfen von Trollen herstammen. 

Seite/Person A stellt Spekulation, die von Seite/Person B auch als Spekulation übernommen wird, die jedoch von Seite/Person C (je nach Absicht oder durch ein Missverständnis) als wirkliche Lore übernommen wird usw. 


Zu der Liste: Es KÖNNTE(!) sein, dass sie echt ist und von Blizzard zu WoW-Anfangszeiten erstellt wurde, falls WoW nicht so ein großer Erfolg wird wie jetzt. Muss es aber nicht.


----------



## general_chang (3. Januar 2011)

Das wird glaub ich in einen von den Romanen geschrieben wie die Legion Argus erobert, nachdem sie Kil Jaden und Archimonde korumpiert hatten. Die nicht korumpierten Draenai unter Velen können in allerletzter Sekunde von Argus mit Raumschiffen entkommen.


----------



## Fordtaurus (3. Januar 2011)

Ich glaube mein erster Beitrag war zu einem ähnlichem Thread.


Der da lautete: "Cataklysm-> CataComben->Cata-Lysator->Catastrophe"

Mir ist es z.Zt. mehr als Wurst, was nach dem aktuellem Addon kommt, da ich es mir frühestens in sechs Monaten (wenn überhaubt) kaufen werde.

So long und häf Fun


Ford


----------



## Loina (3. Januar 2011)

wow wird es noch viele viele jahre geben,und gut ist.
wenn es euch nicht passt zockt was anderes


----------



## Reflox (3. Januar 2011)

Ich finde Titan unnötig. Sie würden vielmehr Spieler anziehen wenn es jetzt Starcraft oder Diabolo wäre.


----------



## Dagonzo (3. Januar 2011)

Das neue sogenannte Next-Gen-MMO von Blizzard soll erst 2012 der Öffentlichkeit präsentiert werden. Das bedeutet das es dann immer noch ein, zwei Jahre dauern wird, bis es released wird. Was dieses "Titan" (Arbeitstitel) wirklich sein wird weis keiner. Nur als sicher gilt das es weder was mit WoW, SC oder Diablo zu tun haben wird. 
Mindestens eine WoW-Erweiterung wird es noch geben. Nach Aussagen von Blizzard wollen sie dort noch einige "geniale Ideen" umsetzen, was immer das auch sein soll. 
Und sicher ist auch, das WoW noch viele Jahre laufen wird. Wenn es mal einen größeren Spielerschwund erfahren wird, kann ich mir gut vorstellen, das es irgendwann noch kostenlos und dafür mit richtigen Item-Shop weiterlaufen wird.


----------



## Zentoro (3. Januar 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Sehr unwahrscheinlich das noch etwas kommt, da die Engine von WoW langsam wirklich nur noch ausgelutscht ist. Ich Tippe eher darauf das nächstes Jahr Diablo III kommt und im Jahr darauf das neue MMO. Was dann mit WoW passiert... ka.



Zum einen wird an der Engine geschraubt, zum anderen wen interessiert die Engine, wenn es a) den Leuten noch Spaß macht und b) Blazzard Millionen melken kann?


----------



## Zentoro (3. Januar 2011)

Thor schrieb:


> http://board.raidrus...ad.php?t=758397 Das ist der Text auf Deutsch.
> 
> Die tatsächliche Quelle von der das angesprochene Interview stammt ist: http://www.destructoid.com/
> Das Video zum Interview darfst du dort selbst suchen.
> ...



Aber auch mit viel viel Phantasie hineninterpetiert.

"Indirekt bestätigt er..." *hüstel*


----------

